# Help me identify this plant



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, I can't tell you much about the plant other than I got it from the local PetCo for abour two bucks. To clarify, it's the little plant in front of the one with long leaves. It has no roots and it seems to live fully submerged however the plants seems to make an effort to get it's leaves at water level. The so-called root/body of the plant is green and looks like a bunch of little fingers. It seems to thrive in freshwater. I haven't seen this kind at any of my other LFS. Any clue what it is? Is it freshwater only?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Banana plant of doom!


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Banana plant? *Of Doom*?
Oh noes! I'm gonna burn it and send it to hell!!!one

That what it's called? Banana plant? I kinda like this particular kind. I'll read up some info and might get some more. They're neat. I bet it goes great with seamonkeys.

Thanks, I'll be here all week.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

sorry I felt like putting some enthusiasm into it.

But yes, the common banana plant. Never personally had them- but heard they're easy growers.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Easy plant to grow and yes Flamingo hit it right on the head. Bury the "bananas" halfway in the substrate. Requires a bit more light than java ferns.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Bannana plants do grow pretty easily. but they never seem to live all that long.
An array of shoots will grow out of the plant, some growing up to 20 inches tall, maybe more, not sure. I've had them before grow to the top of my tank, which is 20'' high.
My bannana plants that I have owned in the past normally only live a few months, sending a few last shoots to the top of the tank just before they shrivel up and die off.
I am not all that sure how much light they need, but they grow fine when I had them in my tank, and my tank has little over 1wpg.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

They are a type of lily. If the leaves fall off, leave it alone and more will soon grow to replace them. I find mine do better when left to lay on top of the substrate rather than burying any portion of the bananas.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, its a banana plant no doubt


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They occur naturally around here, so we keep them in our tanks down here fairly commonly. The ones from our local ponds tend to be brownish and about 3 times as big as the little green ones seen in shops.
Anyway, yes, they have a cycle of grow/dieback/grow/dieback which can throw you for a loop if you're not expecting it, kinda like those "wonder bulbs" _Aponogetons._ Just like those, though, they can stay active for a very long time if the conditions are right. The lilypadlike leaves can cover the whole tank if you're not careful, though, so don't use too many in one tank.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You can also "train" them to stay short by cutting the leaves off as they start to grow too long. The new growth will stay smaller.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

I learn so much on this forum.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

No kidding, I basically got everything I wanted to know just out of this one topic.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Two more questions, actually.
Anyone tried these in brackish water? Some sites say they'll do fine, for example:
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/BrackishSubWebIndex/bracplants.htm

How can I reproduce them? I've read somewhere that I can cut leaves with some stem attached to them and they will eventually develop. Do they need to bloom first?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, they are adaptable to brackish if done slowly.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Using a separate bowl for this purpose, how should I start the process? I was thinking starting with freshwater and gradually add water from the brackish. How slow are we talking? Do this for a week, or?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No idea, never done it but fish can be acclimated by slowly adding brackish water to fresh over a period of hours.


----------

